# Okaloosa Island



## NCP (5 mo ago)

Hi all, new guy to the forum, long time fisher. I just learned about this forum from another forum & have been browsing the past couple days. It seems like there is a great community here. I’m looking forward to chatting with you guys. We are heading down to Okaloosa Island next moth for a week. Any advice on the area inshore or what species can be had off the beach this time of year. We’ll have surf rods & gear, some inshore rods & a kayak, & some heavier rods for the pier or off the beach with the kayak if the water is calm.


----------

